# LED-Headlights installed, now the High beam stays on and no fog lights???



## Hillmiw (Nov 25, 2009)

hi there

I just installed these:










Now my high Beam stays on all the time when i switch on the lights:











Also my fog lights are not working:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Checked all the fuses they are all intact as well as the bulbs all good :thumbup: also checked the switch all seems to be normal there too.

But there's no power going to the fog lights pins on the cars plug!!!:screwy:

Is there a relay somewhere that might have popped??

What can i check next any ideas?

HILLMI

Car: 2002 MK4 Golf TDI (AHF)


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

flame suit engage. Those are trash. Please put your oem headlights back on.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not going to hate on your headlight choice even though they are bad. The high beam light staying is probably just because of poor wiring. What fogs are you talking about? Looks to me like these lights don't have foglights unless you have lower grill fogs.


----------



## Hillmiw (Nov 25, 2009)

damn i feel like a real **** over this **** headlights.:banghead:

anyway ****it im selling this **** and putting my OEM back.

@PA-TDI you see the LED well thats your dimmed lights and the bundle of LED's at the edge is the indicator so the two light whatevers is suppose to be your high beam and low beam but instead its your low beam next to the three stripe grill and next to that your bloody fog light,which is not working.

So you telling me there is no relay on the lights wiring circuit whatsoever say fog or main light.

Im putting my originals back on but doing the joey mod first. will put up some pics once done.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

If your headlight works the way you say they do.. They are really messed up. Your lights you have now do not have integrated fogs, therefore they won't work. What I could do for you is have you ship these lights to me, I'll wire them to work properly and ship them back to you, if you really want to keep them. 

I'd imagine that the proper way these lights are supposed to work is, 

The LED's on the far side are supposed to be turn signals 
The LED "stripe" is for DRL 
The projector is supposed to be for low-beam 
The reflector bowl is supposed to be for high-beam. 

Since you have a GTI, when you have the high-beams on the low-beams will stay on.


----------



## Hillmiw (Nov 25, 2009)

PA-TDI said:


> If your headlight works the way you say they do.. They are really messed up. Your lights you have now do not have integrated fogs, therefore they won't work. What I could do for you is have you ship these lights to me, I'll wire them to work properly and ship them back to you, if you really want to keep them.
> 
> I'd imagine that the proper way these lights are supposed to work is,
> 
> ...



Thanx so much for the offer. But im selling this money wasting sh>>>>>>>>t

And I'm from South Africa, I dont even know where Portersville is.LOL.
Where is that? It would probably cost me a fortune just to ship the lights to you and back!

but thanx again mate! have an awesome day!:beer:

Hillmi


----------

